# Lifepartner visa renewal, valid visa in expired passport and should leave the country



## Dorika (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I live with my South African partner for 5 years now. Got my first lifepartner visa in 2011, the second one in 2013 for 3 years. That expires on the 30 January 2016. However, this visa is in my old passport that expired at the beginning of September 2015. I applied for a new passport at the Embassy, and hopefully will get it soon.
My question is the following: if I apply for the renewal of my lifepartner visa with the new passport, can I still leave the country ( I should travel to the UK) and come back before my present visa expires? Is it OK to show at the airport both of my passports or I shouldn't even think about leaving the country?

All answers VERY much appreciated.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

They will stamp your new visa the date your visa expires so present both passport at exit and entry


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes, my brother had 2 passports for about a year for the same reason (study permit on expired passport). It should be fine. He would even "bind" them together by putting a rubber band on the back page of the one and the front page of the other (hes 20) but this is, of course not a requirement. :joy:


----------

